# Global tobacco prices



## jameslaughlin (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi there.

I've just got into pipe-smoking and have discovered the joys of ordering on the internet; now I'm wondering how much money I can save depending on where the various sites are based.

I'm currently in Germany and have paid anywhere between €7.20 (Original Black Vanilla) and ~€12 (Dunhill Early Morning Pipe) for my tobacco.

I've noticed that tobacco appears to be slightly cheaper in the US and am wondering what a typical middle-of-the-road price would be in various different countries.

(Poland would be particularly useful, seeing as I'm off there in a few weeks time!)

Many thanks

James


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Actually, if you're in one of the corners of the globe where you can still get Dunhill tins, you're set. Even if you don't want to smoke them, you can sell the tins on Ebay as "collectable tins, unopened, contents are irrelevant to value" and get four times what you paid for them.

Premium/artisan blends stateside fetch around $8 to $10 for 2oz/50g online. In actual stores, the cost is usually five to six bucks more in my experience.


----------



## jameslaughlin (Mar 6, 2010)

That really is quite astonishing... I'd never have thought of that myself, thanks for the tip!

Do you know of any American online retailers who will happily ship to Europe?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes & Pipe Tobacco at Smoking Pipes .com and 4noggins.com ship internationally.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Germany and Holland are actually quite cheap, the UK and Ireland is about €16-18 for a 50grm tin. Spain and Portugal are one of the cheapest at about €6 for a packet and €10 for a tin. In theory you are open to import taxes, but mostly you'll get away with it.


----------



## jameslaughlin (Mar 6, 2010)

DubintheDam said:


> Germany and Holland are actually quite cheap, the UK and Ireland is about €16-18 for a 50grm tin. Spain and Portugal are one of the cheapest at about €6 for a packet and €10 for a tin. In theory you are open to import taxes, but mostly you'll get away with it.


*Fifteen quid* for a tin?! That's just insane! I picked up a tin of Erinmore Mixture online (English seller and website) for about £8 the other week. Did I just get lucky?

Does anyone else know of any other european based web-shops?


----------



## kopsis (Mar 17, 2009)

jameslaughlin said:


> *Fifteen quid* for a tin?! That's just insane!


Yeah, that's the way we have it here in Finland, too :mmph:

Samuel Gavith 50g tins cost 16€, so that's ~21$ with todays rate...that's why I order my tobacco from the states...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what about Synjeco? the swiss site.


----------

